# Hi power grips



## ripjack13 (Oct 9, 2014)

@APBcustoms 
This is going to be a set for Austin made from cocobolo supplied by him.
Here's the start of the process..

Let's get it on!!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 11, 2014)

Why was I not notified about this?!?!?!? I'm so excited 


No checkering please. Just a reminder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 13, 2014)

Here's the process so far. I layed out the areas where I need to mill out the backsides. I just have my clear 1911 grip grain checker set on top to show which way I decided it would look best for these. This is beautiful wood Austin.

.






Drilled the holes for the screws to keep my pattern in place to trace em out.



Face side....mmm

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 13, 2014)

So beautiful by the way Isent to make your pen today and as I was assembling it I used to much pressure and it cracked good thing I have 42 more blanks like it

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 14, 2014)

Nice....Is that Kevin's FBE?


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 14, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice....Is that Kevin's FBE?



Of course haha

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 14, 2014)

Got one side all milled...cut to rough shape...

.


.



.



.



I love the smell of this stuff!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 17, 2014)

One side finished.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 17, 2014)

This was a bad idea I'll never shoot the dam thing just stare and loose myself in its beauty. Fantastic job exceeded expectations I'll have you pen out with the maple Monday. I had a bad reaction to bocote and I mean a lot of bocote a big bowl for my moms 50th birthday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 17, 2014)

Also what finish did you use?


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 17, 2014)

Renaissance wax....gonna put a few more coats on.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 17, 2014)

Marc I don't really understand how you're doing that using that drill press vise. Is this a common practice? Those are Tony the Tiger results grrrrRRREAT!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 17, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Marc I don't really understand how you're doing that using that drill press vise. Is this a common practice? Those are Tony the Tiger results grrrrRRREAT!


I tried drill press milling and bent a bit last week

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 17, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL Wood and Fantastic use of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 17, 2014)

Austin, you're either going to deep or going to fast or both. 

I'm using an XY milling vise. I leave the blank rectangular and just mill the backside. Then clean it up by x-acto knives and files. Then I cut it to rough shape on my bandsaw. Then I use files to shape it to finish size. Followed by hand sanding from 220 -8000.

One of these days I should do a pic heavy tutorial with some video....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 17, 2014)

Probably went to deep

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LSCG (Oct 17, 2014)

excellent work Marc!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 17, 2014)

Sweet looking grips Marc !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 19, 2014)

Man those are beautiful.  You could not have done a better job choosing which piece to use for grain presentation.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 22, 2014)

All done....

.



.



.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 22, 2014)

@APBcustoms I'm shippin em out Friday morning, so you'll have em at the begining of the week.


----------



## SENC (Oct 22, 2014)

Wow, Marc, those are stunning!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 22, 2014)

we need a face that has an open mouth and a waterfall of drool pouring out!!!!!!! I'm inlove for real though. I'll make sure your pen is done and gets out friday also ahhhhhhhhhhh i so excited

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't think I've seen a nicer pair of wood handgun grips...ever. Great wood selection and great work. That Browning will need some engraving and gold inlay now. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Oct 23, 2014)

Outstanding, Marc! Simply awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## LSCG (Oct 25, 2014)

that is really top notch work Marc!!! those are really going to make that Hi power stand out!


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 25, 2014)

LSCG said:


> that is really top notch work Marc!!! those are really going to make that Hi power stand out!



especially because its blued steel so its really dark! its gonna pop like crazy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 25, 2014)

how do you apply renaissance wax just for when it wears off i can reapply down the road?


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 27, 2014)

these grips are just breathtaking man. absolutely incredible craftsmanship and compliments on the packing also

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 27, 2014)

Just re apply it. Like waxing a car. I put on 4-5 coats. but you can re apply it and buff it whenever needed really. The trick to using renaissance wax is _less is more_, you really shouldn't use very much - just the tiniest amount here and there and then polish and buff it with a lint free cloth.

Now....do they fit? That's the important question....


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 27, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Just re apply it. Like waxing a car. I put on 4-5 coats. but you can re apply it and buff it whenever needed really. The trick to using renaissance wax is _less is more_, you really shouldn't use very much - just the tiniest amount here and there and then polish and buff it with a lint free cloth.
> 
> Now....do they fit? That's the important question....



dont have the safe combo i have to wait till tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 27, 2014)

Cool...lemme know when you get to it....


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 27, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Cool...lemme know when you get to it....



will do ill make sure to post pics once they are on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 27, 2014)

well dads too lazy to unlock the safe so now i have to wait

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 27, 2014)

I got a box in the mail today!! Sweet block!!!
And that pen is smooooooth as heck!!
I love it!!
Thanks Austin for a great trade!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 27, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> I got a box in the mail today!! Sweet block!!!
> And that pen is smooooooth as heck!!
> I love it!!
> Thanks Austin for a great trade!



Thank you! I love that block I have a few pieces of it still it remindes me of a vintage atlas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 28, 2014)

IT needs a little adjustments hope I don't skrew in up lol


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 28, 2014)

Where at? Back side notch?


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 28, 2014)

You can try using a needle file...or an xacto and scrape it....

If you need me to help lemme know. I'll ppal ya some cash to send em back....


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 28, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Where at? Back side notch?



Where the top rounds off on the inside its a bit to tall on both of them the skrew doesn't line up hard for you to tell without the gun though lol


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 28, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> You can try using a needle file...or an xacto and scrape it....
> 
> If you need me to help lemme know. I'll ppal ya some cash to send em back....



I really wish you lived close so I could just have you come by and fit it to the gun. Because I know I can't ship it to you. I'll figure it out and if not I ask questions


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 28, 2014)

Mmm....ok.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 28, 2014)

Is the front part not seating? (Trigger side)


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 28, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Is the front part not seating? (Trigger side)
> 
> View attachment 62865



Yes that's exactly what's going on atleast I think


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 28, 2014)

At the rounded edge?


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 28, 2014)

The rounded edge won't go in the hole at all but when I line the skrew holes up the whole front won't sit in the hole


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 28, 2014)

Pm ya...


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 29, 2014)

Just needed a little fine tuning

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 29, 2014)

looks great on it!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Oct 29, 2014)

i fell inlove man this is my new favorite pistol or actually gun in this case haha


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2014)

How did the adjustments work out Austin?


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 23, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> How did the adjustments work out Austin?



There is some more tuning to do on one of them I just have been super busy with christmas orders

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2014)

Ok...just makin sure it didn't get the best of ya...


----------



## APBcustoms (Nov 23, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Ok...just makin sure it didn't get the best of ya...



I'll hopefully get some time soon to get them fit


----------

